# What broadheads do you guys shoot?



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have 2 different broadheads.
For elk I'm using Muzzy MX-3's 100 grain, I don't want to use expandables on elk because you never know what could happen when something like a mechanical goes into a 1,200# animal and I want to get the most penetration possible especially if I am willing to take a 60 yard shot which I will if I have to.
For deer however, this year I am using the NAP Bloodrunner 3 blade 100 grain broadhead. They fly great, have no opening problemsor opening in your quiver, act like a fixed blade, and IF they possibley don't open you still get a 1" cut guaranteed. I don't have the 2 blade bloodrunner simply because when I bought the 3 blade Bloodrunner the 2 blade bloodrunners weren't even released.
My specs are 25" draw 60# shooting an Easton Axis 400 weighing with a 100 grain tip 365 grains on average.

By the way, WELCOME TO ARCHERYTALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

rage 2 blade


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

muzzy mx-3. 70lbs 28"DL @ 330fps


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

rage all the way.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm using 250 gr. Stos from my longbows (65-75# @ 29.5").


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

by far the best best broadheads on the planet g5 montec cs always sharp! ive shot an animal with one broadhead and shot another animal with the same broadhead complete pass through both times! oh ya i never even had to touch it with a sharpening stone!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

cali hunter said:


> by far the best best broadheads on the planet g5 montec cs always sharp! ive shot an animal with one broadhead and shot another animal with the same broadhead complete pass through both times! oh ya i never even had to touch it with a sharpening stone!!!!


Yeah... no. Not even close.

First off, the best broadhead on the planet is the one that would work in _every_ situation, or as many as possible. I don't know about you, but I wouldn't trust a broadhead with such low MA on larger African game or on weaker, slower set ups. Second, there are alot of broadheads that will hold a fine edge like that. I tested the effectiveness of an older set up I had on head shots using a deer my brother got from a friend to tan the skin. I was using a Zwickey two blade and it pierced both sides of the skull several times before it needed touching up- and that's soft higher carbon. So far, the closest commercial broadhead to the "best" would be the modified Grizzly El Grande.

Don't get me wrong... the Montec is a great head. But there are definately better out there.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Shuttle T


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

rage 2 blade


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

kegan said:


> Yeah... no. Not even close.
> 
> First off, the best broadhead on the planet is the one that would work in _every_ situation, or as many as possible. I don't know about you, but I wouldn't trust a broadhead with such low MA on larger African game or on weaker, slower set ups. Second, there are alot of broadheads that will hold a fine edge like that. I tested the effectiveness of an older set up I had on head shots using a deer my brother got from a friend to tan the skin. I was using a Zwickey two blade and it pierced both sides of the skull several times before it needed touching up- and that's soft higher carbon. So far, the closest commercial broadhead to the "best" would be the modified Grizzly El Grande.
> 
> Don't get me wrong... the Montec is a great head. But there are definately better out there.


haha kegan i new that u would be the first to jump down my throat for this one lol no affence though bro
and i understand were u are coming from but out west i havnt found nothing that the g5 couldnt handle that was the point of view i was trying to come off from!!!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Gonna try out the new thunderhead edges this year,last year was rage 3 blades and muzzy mx4's,but if I can make it out west for the elk I'm packing g5 montecs. I've killed with complete pass thru's with all these except the edges,witch I haven't had that chance yet. 65 lbs 29"DL beman ics bowhunters 320grn+100 bh=420 gr total
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mosher44 (Jul 5, 2009)

im useing slick trick standards.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

cali hunter said:


> haha kegan i new that u would be the first to jump down my throat for this one lol no affence though bro
> and i understand were u are coming from but out west i havnt found nothing that the g5 couldnt handle that was the point of view i was trying to come off from!!!


I'm not trying to jump down your throat, or be a jerk. Like I said, the Montec is a good solid head and alot better than possibly 90% of the commercial broadheads out there that are marketed to compound shooters. But there _are_ better heads.

For example, the Wensel Woodsman is marketed as "the most deadly broadhead you'll ever shoot". Although they are good heads, their mechanical advantage is only about that of a really wide two blade (like the Zwickey Delta). If you aren't using a well designed arrow, perhaps too light, too large of a diameter, improperly balanced or without enough power behind it, you won't get an exit wound on a bigger critter. I don't care how big an entry hole you have, an exit wound will always produce more blood on the ground.

Take that a step further. Dr. Ed Ashby did tests with single bevel two blade broadheads. He found that a long narrow two blade head will get the best penetration, and the twisting effect of the single bevel actually tore a giant hole through the soft tissue. HTat means a pretty big hole from a tiny little head. Through his arrow design testing he was able to bury an arrow up to the fletchings from a relatively inefficient longbow in a mature trophy asiatic buffulo, which is better than I've seen from some high end compounds with heavy arrows and lesser broadheads.

Now, here in North America most of this is superfluous and theoretical, and someone can go out and use a 40# bow to kill just about anything on this continent with only a few exceptions, but still I figured that if someone is going to all the trouble to find out more or less the "facts" behind it all, we might as well be aware of it! I mean, he doesn't get payed or comped for any of it- it's all out of pocket for him. 

I'm not saying to go out and replace broadheads here. Frankly I think the Montec is a great head. Heck, I'm not even using Grizzlies myself, I'm using double bevel Stos. I just wanted to put it out there.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

kegan said:


> I'm not trying to jump down your throat, or be a jerk. Like I said, the Montec is a good solid head and alot better than possibly 90% of the commercial broadheads out there that are marketed to compound shooters. But there _are_ better heads.
> 
> For example, the Wensel Woodsman is marketed as "the most deadly broadhead you'll ever shoot". Although they are good heads, their mechanical advantage is only about that of a really wide two blade (like the Zwickey Delta). If you aren't using a well designed arrow, perhaps too light, too large of a diameter, improperly balanced or without enough power behind it, you won't get an exit wound on a bigger critter. I don't care how big an entry hole you have, an exit wound will always produce more blood on the ground.
> 
> ...


ya i know ur not trying to be a jerk just a little humor lol
and ya i understand were u are coming from! plus it sounds like to me u definetly did ur homework on ur broadheads bro!!!! so if i ever have a broadhead question i know who to ask lol
and thanks for the info on the broadheads


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No problem. It's just the result of my looking for the best set up I can get with what I have. No point in wrecking my shoulders shooting an 85# longbow when just switching my arrows the set up can be even more effective at 65-70#.

I like knowing that if the opportunity to hunt something big and exotic presented itself, what I have would be enough without any drastic last minute changes, you know?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

alien x 26.75" dl at 59# with a 360ish gr arrow

magnus buzzcut 4 blade will be my primary head for deer

also going to get a pack or rocket steel heads or grimreaper razor cut ss heads incase a turkey or yotes decides to walk by or if im hunting a stand where shots will be under 20 yds.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

right now i'm running trick mags for everything, but i may try some other stuff. 

What matters most is a sharp head and shot placement. They way i understand it, an arrow kills by causing enough blood loss for the animal to expire.  The sharper the blades, the more damage to blood bearing tissues and the faster the animal will expire. 

Ig, 
you may want to rethink 60yds on an elk with your setup. They are larger than deer, which makes for larger vitals, but it also means a larger animal that needs more to bring it down. I'm not saying it can't be done, but i wouldn't stretch it with your setup. 

1200lbs is a HUGE elk:wink:, best of luck to ya


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> right now i'm running trick mags for everything, but i may try some other stuff.
> 
> What matters most is a sharp head and shot placement. They way i understand it, an arrow kills by causing enough blood loss for the animal to expire. The sharper the blades, the more damage to blood bearing tissues and the faster the animal will expire.
> 
> ...


That's why I'm not using an expandable broadhead with a huge cutting diameter, and I am using a pretty heavy arrow for my draw length. I can see what you're saying but what I think of is how todays bows are so superior in design and performance that it should be good to kill an elk that far, believe me I would definitely rather the elk be 40-50 yards away maximum but if there's a good bull elk about 60 yards away I don't want to have to say "oh well, just have to let him go" when I can make the shot, he may go some way but not to bring religous things into this but if God wants me to have that elk and it's is His will then He will give it to me (not literally as if it dropped from the sky). But I do understand what you are saying, and I am wanting to get my poundage up some more, I want it to be around 63#-65#, so I can be in the 260's shooting my 365 grain arrow.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> That's why I'm not using an expandable broadhead with a huge cutting diameter, and I am using a pretty heavy arrow for my draw length. I can see what you're saying but what I think of is how todays bows are so superior in design and performance that it should be good to kill an elk that far, believe me I would definitely rather the elk be 40-50 yards away maximum but if there's a good bull elk about 60 yards away I don't want to have to say "oh well, just have to let him go" when I can make the shot, he may go some way but not to bring religous things into this but if God wants me to have that elk and it's is His will then He will give it to me (not literally as if it dropped from the sky). But I do understand what you are saying, and I am wanting to get my poundage up some more, I want it to be around 63#-65#, so I can be in the 260's shooting my 365 grain arrow.


It doesn't have to do with the tech of the bows. A long bow is just as capable of killing an elk as a compound. At 60yds, you will have a lot less speed and less KE(not as important as momentum)... A 365gr arrows enough weight and should carry enough punch to kill one at that distance if you put the arrow perfect and create enough of a hole for the blood to come out of. Personally i would shoot no farter on a larger animal that i would shoot a deer(i set the cap at 60yds for deer but i am compitent out to farther than that)


one of my good friends and the best shot with a bow that i know will not shoot more than 40yds on a deer, antelope, elk, anything other than coyotes and turkeys(monster at 74lbs 27").


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

Rage 3 blades good


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

hey n77 how u like the alphaburner



i'm stickin with the rage 2 blade


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

WV,
i love it. had to play around with tuning a little and some other stuff... Its a little slow, but i'm getting 260fps with a 480gr arrow at 29" 60lbs. The turkey i got with it didn't like it much


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I have 2 different broadheads.
> For elk I'm using Muzzy MX-3's 100 grain, I don't want to use expandables on elk because you never know what could happen when something like a mechanical goes into a 1,200# animal and I want to get the most penetration possible especially if I am willing to take a 60 yard shot which I will if I have to.
> For deer however, this year I am using the NAP Bloodrunner 3 blade 100 grain broadhead. They fly great, have no opening problemsor opening in your quiver, act like a fixed blade, and IF they possibley don't open you still get a 1" cut guaranteed. I don't have the 2 blade bloodrunner simply because when I bought the 3 blade Bloodrunner the 2 blade bloodrunners weren't even released.
> My specs are 25" draw 60# shooting an Easton Axis 400 weighing with a 100 grain tip 365 grains on average.
> ...


Those two blade bloodrunners look absolutly devistating, ill see if i can get them to fly at 330 fps. But i'll always stick to my tried and true G5 Tekans, most durable and best penetrating mechanical on the market


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> Those two blade bloodrunners look absolutly devistating, ill see if i can get them to fly at 330 fps. But i'll always stick to my tried and true G5 Tekans, most durable and best penetrating mechanical on the market


I saw a video of people shooting the 2 blade bloodrunners as hogs and it just ate the hogs up.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I undersatnd what you are saying, I am currently cranking my poundage up, hopefully to 63# before August or so, I am going to practice out to 60-70 yards from here on and get a 60 yard pin sighted in. I definitely wouldn't want to shoot an elk from 60 yards but if I have to I will try to, I can see what you're saying and I would be concerned if I hit shoulder from that distance because I don't know how thick an elk shoulder is or what but that's why I practice, and the more I practice I should shoot better if I'm practicing at 60-70 yards. But I undersatnd where you are coming from on that point. Like I said, I want to get my bow to be about 63#-65#.


N7709K said:


> It doesn't have to do with the tech of the bows. A long bow is just as capable of killing an elk as a compound. At 60yds, you will have a lot less speed and less KE(not as important as momentum)... A 365gr arrows enough weight and should carry enough punch to kill one at that distance if you put the arrow perfect and create enough of a hole for the blood to come out of. Personally i would shoot no farter on a larger animal that i would shoot a deer(i set the cap at 60yds for deer but i am compitent out to farther than that)
> 
> 
> one of my good friends and the best shot with a bow that i know will not shoot more than 40yds on a deer, antelope, elk, anything other than coyotes and turkeys(monster at 74lbs 27").


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

That won't go through the shoulder of an elk that range. Elk of a large animals 4-5 times larger than most deer. They have larger vitals, but they are larger animals and take more to bring down... I haven't seen elk shoulderblades for a while, but they are much larger than deer


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I know it won't, and that's why I practice at that range.BUT, after some long thought about it and seeing how much KE I'm getting (around 53-55 pounds) and talking to some other guys about it including my dad I have decided to keep my shots at the furthest 50 yards so I can get optimum penetration. And I know that at 50 yards I may not punch through a shoulder but it's closer so It should be asier for me to get the arrow where I want to compared to 60 yards where the wind and all other roles factor in more compared to 50 yards and below. That's why I practice, and not to sound prideful but I have been shooting pretty good at 50 yards with my bow and I feel very confident to kill an elk, evenm a deer at 50 yards now. So I have decided that if I'm oput in Colorado and an elk is 60 yards away I will try my hardest to get 45-50 yards away from him. Done, end of discussion, I don't want to take this thread over with us stating facts and opinions on this when the thread in the first place was to know what broadheads we are using. Sorry guys for all of this interrupting the main reason of this thread.
Shoot straight,
Clint


N7709K said:


> That won't go through the shoulder of an elk that range. Elk of a large animals 4-5 times larger than most deer. They have larger vitals, but they are larger animals and take more to bring down... I haven't seen elk shoulderblades for a while, but they are much larger than deer


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321 (Jun 30, 2010)

Everyone shoots the rage! I shoot the G5 tekan now. The best broadhead ive ever shot. Do you guys get pass throughs with the rage???


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Im going to try this Broadhead this season! Its called the reign.*









This looks prety sweet with the swivel-tech blades that move around rib bones while the arrow is still on a straight path. The shatter head tip looks prety cool also!:tongue:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i shoot rage 2 blade and grim reaper razortips out of my compound and for my recurve its still undecided but iam leaning towards 130 grain STOS with an adapter so the will screw into aluminums and carbons hey Kegan what adapters do you recommend steel or aluminum


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

oh i forgot to put look in my sig for draw and poundage


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

*Slicktrick Magnums*

Slicktrick standards and magnums. Muzzy MX3 and MX4.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*broadheads*

shoot the magnus stinger 4 blades they come with a lifetime warranty so if you break or bend one they will send you another free


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I shoot Spitfires


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I just finished my hunting arrows and they ended up at 450 grains with a Muzzy MX-3 in the front and AA tells me 316fps out of my omen with 100 ft-lbs of KE.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Slick Trick Mags. Papertuned my hunting arrows with field points, and tried out the slick tricks, and they flew EXACTLY the same as my field points....I shot out to 70yds, and still they flew EXACTLY the same. 

I shoot 27in draw length, at 60lbs, with 100 grain slick trick mags.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bigbulls10 said:


> shoot the magnus stinger 4 blades they come with a lifetime warranty so if you break or bend one they will send you another free


Good luck actually breaking one of those things though


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

they are nearly indestructible


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i use steel force 85gr.


----------



## LeTHaL4aReeZen (Jul 23, 2010)

Slick Trick 85 gr.


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm not guna shoot rages . They suck!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

rages suck really cause for me they seem to be just fine i shoot rage 2 blade and grim reaper razor tips and love both of them but i dont think you should shoot rage's unless you are shooting at least 60# and have a properly tuned arrow


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> rages suck really cause for me they seem to be just fine i shoot rage 2 blade and grim reaper razor tips and love both of them but i dont think you should shoot rage's unless you are shooting at least 60# and have a properly tuned arrow


from what i've seen and heard, 60lbs is a stretch with rages. Here in MN, although not officially stated, rages are illegal so i wouldn't shoot them on that account. 

Aren't rages advertised as not needed to be tuned?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not into Rage broadheads either, I've heard and seen too many problems with them, I hear good and bad things about them, I'd rather just good idk about all of you.


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ya I'm sticking with the tekan


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

muzzy's "bad to the bone"


----------

